# [POLL] Who is going to buy the prime?



## Sully (Jun 6, 2011)

*Will you be buying the prime?*​
Yay. 18479.65%Nay. 198.23%I may.2812.12%


----------



## Sully (Jun 6, 2011)

Developers developers developers!

We love them and their unorthodox ways, so since we plan on buying many of these phones for devs, YOU the end user, like us want to see custom ROMS and kernels, who's buying it?

This poll will help us see how many we should put into the hands of developers. For teh sake of all things open source tell us yay or nay or possibly may.

Sully
_A bootloader eating, system partition defacing, Kernel loading robot._


----------



## SL33P3R (Sep 4, 2011)

I will be definitely getting this phone, sucks they delayed it though..

P.S. If you are going to give out phones I suggest to give them to known developers only who currently have known rom available just so they dont get handed out to random people who will never dev. on the phone.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

SL33P3R said:


> I will be definitely getting this phone, sucks they delayed it though..
> 
> P.S. If you are going to give out phones I suggest to give them to known developers only who currently have known rom available just so they dont get handed out to random people who will never dev. on the phone.


I'm not so sure they delayed the release as much as they delayed the unveiling..


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Launch Day Buyer! Can't wait


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

Cant afford it =/ to broke....but i would lol


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

MikeAce00 said:


> Launch Day Buyer! Can't wait


+1

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

"ECOTOX said:


> Cant afford it =/ to broke....but i would lol


I'm paying full price and ain't lookin back. I won't activate it at the store though. I'm slightly OCD. I hate when they touch my phone first. Crazy, why yes I am.


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

Left lung for sale !!!!

Need 
Nexus Prime


----------



## ivorycruncher (Aug 2, 2011)

Eligible for subsidized renewal since my 1-year Fascinate contract expired. ME WANT NOW!!!!!


----------



## BuTbKa (Jun 23, 2011)

Will pre-order online as soon as available


----------



## Dustin0308 (Jul 14, 2011)

Will def be buying


----------



## 2funjags (Sep 17, 2011)

Amen here we go. Can't wait.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Would love to, but don't think I'd get enough out of my Thunderbolt... I doubt we'll see early upgrades from vzw again any time soon. I don't know about the rumored "Droid loyalty program" though. We'll see if anything comes of that


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

This will be mine


----------



## shanetrain (Jul 24, 2011)

Launch day for me.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't have an upgrade until the end of 2012, I'm so jealous of you guys that are getting it haha.


----------



## Dustin0308 (Jul 14, 2011)

Upgrade plus selling my tbolt! 

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Selling next born baby for this


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Launch day. Full retail. Idgaf, it's mine.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Does a bear crap in the woods?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

does anyone have a remote idea of pricing?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I will be getting it.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm definitely in


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be paying full retail for it on launch day.


----------



## Roon3y (Aug 12, 2011)

Will be pre-ordering it fo sho


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am drooling.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I will own this.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

seriously annoyed about the delayed event....


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Its PRIME TIME!


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopefully I win one


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Does a bear crap in the woods?


Not all


----------



## billnewl (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be on it, like a bum on a bologna sandwich.


----------



## GMK (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll be getting it on launch day


----------



## trombone dixie (Aug 6, 2011)

I will be getting this phone no questions asked.


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll be getting it if the Verizon model is a true Google Nexus and not a bastardized hybrid with inferior specs like the rumors are speculating....


----------



## LowFire (Jul 23, 2011)

Bought my Inc2 in April at full price because I knew something good would be coming out later this year to use my renewal on


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm definitely buying it... probably two (wife too).


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm definitely getting it.. i actually wasn't even aware of it until a friend of mine who owns an iPhone 4 told me. he's a total apple fanboy and was blown away by the AT&T SGII he switched and even convinced his other fanboy friend to get the prime.

ill be replacing my TB


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

fishfood said:


> I'll be getting it if the Verizon model is a true Google Nexus and not a bastardized hybrid with inferior specs like the rumors are speculating....


What rumors? Everything I've read for months has only maintained it would be a Nexus device.


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> What rumors? Everything I've read for months has only maintained it would be a Nexus device.


There are two different models of Prime being tossed around, the GSM model and a CDMA model. The specs fluctuate between a 1.5gHz dual-core and a 1.2 gHz dual core, with the lesser of the two only having a 5MP camera, vs 8MP on the GSM model. Since the CDMA phone would be the Verizon model, it appears that it may be a "lesser" phone. Those same rumors are accompanied by the speculation that, in the presence of a separate Prime for VZW customers, that the GSM model may be the "true" Google Experience phone, while the VZW model may be locked down somewhat.

The model #'s are SCH-i515 for the CDMA version and GT-I9250 for the GSM version. The speculation is that the GSM version will be the "unlocked" Nexus, effectively hosing VZW customers again on the true Google experience...


----------



## Revoked (Aug 2, 2011)

I've seen at least three different sets of specifications. Which one is correct? Who freaking knows.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

Launch day for sure...replacing my X. Sad, but true. The only device worth losing the X for!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm leaning towards buying it, despite the fact that VZW buyers may be getting hosed... it still looks like an incredible phone, and I'll just have to look towards the dev community if it ends up being locked on the VZW network. They haven't disappointed me yet! As for the actual specs, hopefully the rumored specs of the CDMA version end up being erroneous, and the CDMA version matches the GSM version, spec-wise...


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

fishfood said:


> There are two different models of Prime being tossed around, the GSM model and a CDMA model. The specs fluctuate between a 1.5gHz dual-core and a 1.2 gHz dual core, with the lesser of the two only having a 5MP camera, vs 8MP on the GSM model. Since the CDMA phone would be the Verizon model, it appears that it may be a "lesser" phone. Those same rumors are accompanied by the speculation that, in the presence of a separate Prime for VZW customers, that the GSM model may be the "true" Google Experience phone, while the VZW model may be locked down somewhat.
> 
> The model #'s are SCH-i515 for the CDMA version and GT-I9250 for the GSM version. The speculation is that the GSM version will be the "unlocked" Nexus, effectively hosing VZW customers again on the true Google experience...


While I've seen the various minimal differences in specs (really they are not an issue), I haven't read any that showed a difference in CDMA or GSM versions... in fact the rumor I saw on BGR stated it might be a "world phone",i.e. with both chips.

However, until its all confirmed we won't. I know I don't really care as it will easily be fixed even if it does have Verizon crapware.


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> While I've seen the various minimal differences in specs (really they are not an issue), I haven't read any that showed a difference in CDMA or GSM versions... in fact the rumor I saw on BGR stated it might be a "world phone",i.e. with both chips.
> 
> However, until its all confirmed we won't. I know I don't really care as it will easily be fixed even if it does have Verizon crapware.


I agree completely, although the difference in specs are somewhat significant to me... 1.5 gHz vs 1.2 gHz processor, 8MP vs 5MP camera. I'm not sure it's a dealbreaker for me, but it's a little disappointing, and the idea that VZW may not get the full "Google Experience" phone is a little annoying. GSMArena is where I saw it, FYI...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

fishfood said:


> I agree completely, although the difference in specs are somewhat significant to me... 1.5 gHz vs 1.2 gHz processor, 8MP vs 5MP camera. I'm not sure it's a dealbreaker for me, but it's a little disappointing, and the idea that VZW may not get the full "Google Experience" phone is a little annoying. GSMArena is where I saw it, FYI...


Not everybody's GHz equals each others' GHz - the specific processor is very important as well. I'd take a 1.2 most-modern Exynos (?sp) over a 1.5 most-modern Snapdragon. Ditto with the MP - the lense and some other things are more important than the raw MP. I'd definitely take a better 5MP over a cheap/crappy 8MP.

But of course, I'm sure you know all this. I just need something to talk about re: GNex.


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Not everybody's GHz equals each others' GHz - the specific processor is very important as well. I'd take a 1.2 most-modern Exynos (?sp) over a 1.5 most-modern Snapdragon. Ditto with the MP - the lense and some other things are more important than the raw MP. I'd definitely take a better 5MP over a cheap/crappy 8MP.
> 
> But of course, I'm sure you know all this. I just need something to talk about re: GNex.


LOL don't claim to be an expert on the subject, don't get me wrong... if fact, i think I learn something every damn day on this forum. Just enough to be dangerous! I'm in the same boat, just keeping the convo going in the hopes that someone will come up with something concrete about this phone!


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll be getting it, but i'm really going to try and hold off a week and read some of your reviews before I dive in and sell the thunderbolt. I really want a good camera.


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

Is samsungs phones bootloaders unlocked? This looks like my next device if so.

Sent from my Liquid DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"silver04v said:


> Is samsungs phones bootloaders unlocked? This looks like my next device if so.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Samsung is by far the most developer friendly. The bootloader is completely unlocked, and they release kernel source.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Does a bear crap in the woods?


 no they crap in streams


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Last night i had a dream that i came home from work and there was a nice new boxed up prime sitting on the counter. Something is wrong with me. I need this phone now.


----------



## A2Eric (Oct 3, 2011)

Already set aside the cash. Bummed about the rumored no SD card though.


----------



## redtechjunky (Jul 16, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I'll be paying full retail for it on launch day.


+1 then selling the bolt and inc

RedTechJunky

Sent from my SkyRaider/BAMF ThunderBolt using Tapatalk, which is the Business


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

I am buying the...what!?!? Prime!?!?

Isn't it the Galaxy Nexus? We just saw this from Hong Kong, no mention of Prime there, ???

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll be selling my Charge and using that money towards a full retail purchase of the GALAXY NEXUS.


----------



## fly_of_DEATH (Jul 26, 2011)

Will definitely try, I'm not up for an upgrade, hopefully it won't be too too expensive. My Thuderbolt hates it's life about now.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

me me me


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> I'll be selling my Charge and using that money towards a full retail purchase of the GALAXY NEXUS.


I will be purchasing full retail as well. What is the best way to do this? Buy through verizon or no? Also, I have moved so I dont want to have it activated by verizon (so as NOT to change my number and therefore forefeit my unlimited data plan). I assume it will be rather simple to purchase somewhere and activate on-line. Would others agree?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ridobe said:


> I will be purchasing full retail as well. What is the best way to do this? Buy through verizon or no? Also, I have moved so I dont want to have it activated by verizon (so as NOT to change my number and therefore forefeit my unlimited data plan).


I don't think Verizon can force you to change your number nor would they force you to lose your unlimited data. I guess I could be wrong but I think you're mistaken here.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I don't think Verizon can force you to change your number nor would they force you to lose your unlimited data. I guess I could be wrong but I think you're mistaken here.


Yeah but, can a store in Indianapolis activate a phone with a Cincinnati number?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

ridobe said:


> Yeah but, can a store in Indianapolis activate a phone with a Cincinnati number?
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki Forums


Just log into your verizon account online and switching phones is a simple esn number change. Takes one minute to do. Number won't change.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

Ill be selling my bionic, x and tbolt and paying full retail. Google thing Verizon gives me 1100 a month I can charge to my account that way I don't have to wait to I sell it to pick it up. Just walk in the store and charge to my account. Does anyone know when the official launch day is yet. I heard November 10

me


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

There is no official launch date yet


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Just log into your verizon account online and switching phones is a simple esn number change. Takes one minute to do. Number won't change.


Yup and a VZW rep verified that upgrading will *not* cause you to lose your grandfathered status for unlimited data. I wouldn't be surprised if this changed in the future though.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Just log into your verizon account online and switching phones is a simple esn number change. Takes one minute to do. Number won't change.


To change from one phone to another on Verizon just turn the old phone OFF and dial *228 option 3 on the new phone. You need the account PIN or last 4 of SSN of the account owner. Takes about 2 minutes... nothing else needed.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

csimo said:


> To change from one phone to another on Verizon just turn the old phone OFF and dial *228 option 3 on the new phone. You need the account PIN or last 4 of SSN of the account owner. Takes about 2 minutes... nothing else needed.


It's different for LTE devices, but similar. Definitely don't use that number, though.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

I hear that the November 10th date for the Galaxy Nexus is not quite right. Verizon will begin accepting PRE-ORDERS on November 10th.

I don't know the exact date the device will be in stores, but it was hinted that it will be on Black Friday.

I hope it's not true. I'd hate to have to be out shopping for a phone on Black Friday.


----------



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

csimo said:


> I hear that the November 10th date for the Galaxy Nexus is not quite right. Verizon will begin accepting PRE-ORDERS on November 10th.
> 
> I don't know the exact date the device will be in stores, but it was hinted that it will be on Black Friday.
> 
> I hope it's not true. I'd hate to have to be out shopping for a phone on Black Friday.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll gladly pay full price for this phone regardless of the fact that I just got a phone 4 months ago to lock in unlimited data on Verizon. To me the cost is worth owning a phone which will actually receive updates and not have some crappy vendor UI deeply embedded into it.


----------



## 2funjags (Sep 17, 2011)

I have been waiting for a phone like this for 8 months since my 2year upgrade has been up. Allready sold my charge I bought off contract. 
Got $225. Not bad.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Im able to buy this outright but i got the bionic like a month ago full price. Prolly toss bionic on ebay to cover some of the costs. Dont really need 3 android devices.(tbolt, bionic &gnex).


----------



## diablospeed (Oct 7, 2011)

this is a no brainer.. buy it... test it.... sell it for more than i paid if it is not worth it. did the same with the iphone 4s. ics will crush the 4s in all areas... heck, my charge benchmarks faster than that thing.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Most open phone since my D1. My bolt is great but, this is gonna be something to hold on to for more than a year.

So definitely grabbing this phone. Gonna be late grabbing it but that just means there will be devs already working their magic.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am buying it

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan.062 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm buying it in February when I get to upgrade (I can't afford the full price for a phone.) Unless **much** more powerful phones are available at that time.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

spartan.062 said:


> I'm buying it in February when I get to upgrade (I can't afford the full price for a phone.) Unless *much* more powerful phones are available at that time.


Power isn't all. Heck this us a freaking Nexus on Verizon and pure Google. This is a phone to have.

The 5mp cam on this is great, just think of this with 8mp and the sensor this bad boy has. That would be beast


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

Getting it for Sure, it just gotta come out already.


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

I will be shelving my DX with CM7 Ginny, runs like a fox. But the nexus with ice cream is just to tempting. I can't resist.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

yoyoche said:


> I will be shelving my DX with CM7 Ginny, runs like a fox. But the nexus with ice cream is just to tempting. I can't resist.


Amen to that brother. Doing the same here.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Where can we sell Phones? I need to sell my bolt so I can get this

I neeeeeeeeed the G-Nex


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> Where can we sell Phones? I need to sell my bolt so I can get this.
> 
> I neeeeeeeeed the G-Nex


FYI, you're not allowed to sell things on this forum. Please edit your post to be similar to mine, or another mod will do it. Please take a look at the rules - they're linked in my signature.

As for your actual question, your 3 best options that I'm aware of are:

1. swappa
2. craigslist
3. ebay

Last time I sold a phone, I did it on Swappa. Last time I bought a phone, I bought it from peeps on Twitter.


----------



## nyunker (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm up for a partial upgrade, I was wondering with vzws new data planning will I be able to upgrade and keep my unlimited package since I am grandfathered in?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

nyunker said:


> I'm up for a partial upgrade, I was wondering with vzws new data planning will I be able to upgrade and keep my unlimited package since I am grandfathered in?


At this point, all expectations point to "Yes." But, of course, that comes with the asterisk and fine print that says VZW can and may screw you over.


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Preordering the second I can


----------



## Lambduh (Oct 20, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> 1. swappa
> 2. craigslist
> 3. ebay
> 
> Last time I sold a phone, I did it on Swappa. Last time I bought a phone, I bought it from peeps on Twitter.


+1 for swappa. Best site ever for Android lovers.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Lambduh said:


> +1 for swappa. Best site ever for Android lovers.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Almost. Wish they'd allow other devices on there, like a Nook Color. :-/


----------



## nyunker (Sep 1, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> At this point, all expectations point to "Yes." But, of course, that comes with the asterisk and fine print that says VZW can and may screw you over.


Thanks Jax. And yeah I was hoping it would have just stayed at yes ha but I think VZW is going to do anything they can to try and eliminate that unlimited package, which is a nice blow below the belt!


----------



## outsider2011 (Jun 24, 2011)

Heres wat im wondering...i dont have an upgrade till 2013 but im wondering if i renew for another 2 years will i get the prime at their sale price (299$ i believe)? If so then i will renew and get that lovely piece of history(first ICS phone)..


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

outsider2011 said:


> Heres wat im wondering...i dont have an upgrade till 2013 but im wondering if i renew for another 2 years will i get the prime at their sale price (299$ i believe)? If so then i will renew and get that lovely piece of history(first ICS phone)..


Yeah, don't think they're gonna let you do that.


----------



## jonesin (Jul 19, 2011)

Done deal a buddy will let me use his upgrade in trade for Droid charge


----------



## outsider2011 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yeah, don't think they're gonna let you do that.


Well then looks like imma rob the place!


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

So ready for it, buying it outright, can't wait to get back to a untouched google phone


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am buying out right and I AM NOT letting any vzw rep open box for me or activate it me. I am doin all myself.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> I am buying out right and I AM NOT letting any vzw rep open box for me or activate it me. I am doin all myself.


Same, the Verizon rep is gonna open the box and i'm gonna slam it shut.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Same, the Verizon rep is gonna open the box and i'm gonna slam it shut.


Don't you hate that crap??? I HATE when they open the box and put their hands on my new phone. I thought I was the only who hated that. Just thinkin about that gets me mad!!


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Don't you hate that crap??? I HATE when they open the box and put their hands on my new phone. I thought I was the only who hated that. Just thinkin about that gets me mad!!


Exactly, they go to open it and I grab it. They kinda look at me like wtf!? I then take it out of the box and set it up while I walk out of the store. I just paid for that not them.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Exactly, they go to open it and I grab it. They kinda look at me like wtf!? I then take it out of the box and set it up while I walk out of the store. I just paid for that not them.


Same.

I am buying the product. I want to break the seals.

Just wish we knew a damn retail price on this monster. I need to know how much cash I am tossin.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> Same.
> 
> I am buying the product. I want to break the seals.
> 
> Just wish we knew a damn retail price on this monster. I need to know how much cash I am tossin.


I'm addin a line for 9.99. Hope that works.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I'm addin a line for 9.99. Hope that works.


I would do same. But I stayed on my parents plan since bills are crazy.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think adding a line is gonna cost 30 a month. My friend that works at Verizon told me that cuz I'm thinking the same thing. That's with an ancient dumb phone and no data plan. I haven't decided whether to buy outright or add a line.


----------



## greenomachino (Sep 26, 2011)

absofriggenlootely! full retail!


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes. Cm9


----------

